# Indigo Blue Paint



## drkmrk4 (May 1, 2006)

Hey yall I have an Indigo Blue 2003 gti and I am having a hard time getting the paint to look good I get swirl marks and spider webbing every time I wash it and it never looks good does anyone else have this problem and if so does anyone know how to get rid of this problem? Thanks 
-Ryan


----------



## VWGolfDriv3r (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Indigo Blue Paint (drkmrk4)*

You'll be polishing it out if you have experience or paying someone to polish it. Head over to the detailing forum in the car lounge.


----------

